# Scott CR1 2011 water stuck in frame?



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do the Scott CR1 2011 frames have an issues with water drainage? For some odd reason I feel as if my bike is a little heavier than usual around the BB area. I feel as if maybe there has been a bit of water stuck in the frame for a long time. I have shaken the frame vigorously and hear no audible water splashing.

It could be in my head , but i'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

that is a potential issue as water tends to get in from the seat post area, you can always just remove the seat post and turn the bike up side down,.... and maybe make a drain hole if it doesn't have one,


----------



## neilether (Mar 31, 2006)

I have not had that problem, but it's pretty easy to remove the bottom bracket and drain it from there as well.


----------



## jeel (Mar 7, 2011)

There are no drain holes in the BB on the 2010 + CR1 frames, correct? This is also a concern of mine.

Is your cable guide held on with 3M tape (no screws)? Have you experienced this guide moving slightly? 

I have a '10 CR1 Pro and my wife has a '10 CR1 Elite. Both bikes cable guides have shifted over time. I really wish they were screw-in cable guides verses tape. Other than that, we love them.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

My 2011 Comp version with a threaded Aluminum BB shell has both a drain hole and a screw holding the cable guide in place. Maybe the full carbon frame (with press in BB) is different.



jeel said:


> There are no drain holes in the BB on the 2010 + CR1 frames, correct? This is also a concern of mine.
> 
> Is your cable guide held on with 3M tape (no screws)? Have you experienced this guide moving slightly?
> 
> I have a '10 CR1 Pro and my wife has a '10 CR1 Elite. Both bikes cable guides have shifted over time. I really wish they were screw-in cable guides verses tape. Other than that, we love them.


----------

